# Doe has red nipples? Fostering kits?



## Icarus (May 13, 2010)

My new Angora kits didn't get fed today, the fur on her stomach is pretty thick, so I figured they just couldn't find the teats in time and she got impatient. 

First she was fine, until the kits started latching on. Then she started to show signs of frustration, stomping and grunting. I picked her up, tranced her out, and put a kit on her. As soon as it latched on-pain signs! She was NOT a happy camper.

I checked her teats and their bright to dark red at the top. What could this be? Two or three of the kits had a tummy, not a full tummy, but they had a little milk in them.


I'm seriously considering fostering the kits myself. I'll be checking with a couple breeders I know in the area as well to see if anyone has any lactating or foster does. 

If I can't find another doe, whats the best way to go about fostering? I've read that Kitten milk replacement or raw goats milk is best. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone with dairy goats, but the farm stores in town sell several different kinds of milk replacements.

Kits got at least one feeding, so I don't think colostrum is a problem.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 13, 2010)

HEy,
Not sure about the color issue other then with dogs, they can get sore and tender. and the moms are like Oh Heck no!

If you need to foster them...
I'm feeding a baby bun right now Goats milk, every 3 hours and then giving her about 1/4 of a cc after the milk to keep her hydrated. She was very thin and weak when I got her, now she is fat and all over the place. (she is about 14 days old now)

Good luck


----------



## TinysMom (May 13, 2010)

I'm not sure what to do in a situation like this if she seems to be in pain. How old are the kits? Is she a first time mama?

If you have to use a formula - here is one that Dana Krempels recommends (a well respected rabbit authority).

# Formula recipe

* fresh, whole goat milk - 1/2 cup
* KMR (Kitten Milk Replacer by PetAg) - 1/2 cup
* lyophilized (freeze dried) colostrum - contents of 10 capsules, or 1-1.5 Tablespoons
This is available at most high-quality health food stores, either in bulk powder form, or in capsules. It's expensive, but will give the babies their best head start.
* heavy cream - 3 cc (a cc is the same as one ml, or milliliter), equal to about 1/2 teaspoon

Mix ingredients together in a lidded container, and shake very well until colostrum is dissolved. It's best to mix this a few hours in advance so that the colostrum has time to soften and suspend easily.

Heat the formula to about 105o Farenheit (you can gauge this with a common, quick-read plastic rectal thermometer (unused, or fully sterilized!) from any pharmacy.) and keep it warm in a water bath while you feed the babies. They are generally more eager to accept warm formula.

You can find more information in the post here:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=57630&forum_id=8


----------



## Icarus (May 13, 2010)

I have Kitten milk replacement (liquid form) but no access to raw goats milk or colostrum. I'm going to check the feed stores tomorrow if they have any, although I kinda doubt it.  small town, augh! I will pick up cream in the morning though (I didn't think to check the forum before going to run errands). 

The kits are three days old. The doe is around 3 1/2 years, according to the sellers. She had one previous litter with me, and I'm not sure how many before that. 

I'll be doing a lot of nagging tomorrow to see if anyone has goats milk, at the very least. I've checked before with no luck, but maybe some extra-irritating will do the trick


----------

